
Fitbit acquisition by Google is a major privacy risk, says EU - rvz
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/20/google-gobbling-fitbit-is-a-major-privacy-risk-warns-eu-data-protection-advisor/
======
DyslexicAtheist
sale of fitbit devices should be banned in Europe.

